# Micromaster 440 gibt falschen Sollwert an Motor aus



## extra (14 September 2008)

Guten Tag,
habe folgendes Problem mit einem Motor:

Ich gebe die Solldrehzahl über ein TP 170 vor und dann läuft der Motor auch wie gewünscht......jetzt das kuriose......nach Spannungsausfall und anschliessender Spannungs Rückkehr (Hauptschalter aus / ein)dreht der Motor nachdem der Befehl "Motor ein" der ja wie gesagt über das Panel kommt kurz mit ca. 1000 Umdr./min. und fährt dann z.B auf die am TP eingestellten 500 Umdr./min.

Wenn ich online den FB wo der Sollwert vom TP reinkommt beobachte,steht aber die ganze Zeit die Zahl 500 (Also der Wert ,den ich zufor als Sollwert gewählt habe).Also wo und wie kommt diese kurzeitige hohe Drehzahl her ?? Hat jemand eine Idee ??


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 September 2008)

extra schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee ??


 
... nicht wirklich ... nur eine Mutmassung ...
Nach deiner Beschreibung hört es sich für mich so an, dass sich irgendwo in deinem SPS-Programm eine Default-Variable versteckt. Ich würde vielleicht nicht unbedingt den FB (was immer der für eine Funktion hat) beobachten, sondern die Stelle, wo es tatsächlich zum Regler geht.
Wie wird selbiger überhaupt angesteuert ? Über E/A-Ebene oder über (Profi-)Bus ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2008)

Hmmm... für mich irgendwie klar...... oder auch nicht.. meine Vermutung.....

Ist es möglich das nach Spannungsausfall bzw. -wiederkehr deine Beschaltung für den FU schon den Ein-Befehl an den Motor gibt bevor dein Panel hochgelaufen ist ? Und das die 1000 U/min irgendwo als Default-Wert in dein Programm geschrieben werden (zB im OB100) und erst vom Panelwert überschrieben werden ?

Wie gesagt.... nur eine Vermutung..... dagegen spricht ja das du den Wert die ganze Zeit beobachtest....


----------



## extra (14 September 2008)

Meint ihr mit einem default wert eine Werkseinstellung des Micromasters?

Das Panel war schon hochgefahren, als der Motor hochdrehte !
Ansteuerung ist über Profibus.


----------



## HaDi (14 September 2008)

Ich kann Lipperlandsterns Vermutung bestätigen. Bei einem Testaufbau hier waren beim Hochlauf bereits alle Freigaben vorhanden und es trat dieses Verhalten auf, nachdem ich den EIN-Befehl erst nach Hochlauf freigegeben hatte, lief alles wie erwartet. Die Erklärung ist m.E. das Bit 15 im Steuerwort 1, mit dem auf Fernsteuerung umgeschaltet wird. Über diese Umschaltung wird auch ein anderer Befehlsdatensatz angewählt und damit eine andere Sollwertquelle, so steht´s jedenfalls im Handbuch.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## extra (14 September 2008)

Ja aber wie kann ich den "Einbefehl" erst nach dem Hochlauf freigeben ?

Gruus extra


----------



## HaDi (14 September 2008)

Indem du auf das Bit 0 im Zustandswort 1 wartest (Einschaltbereit).
Die korrekte Reihenfolge müsste so sein:

1. Umrichter meldet "einschaltbereit" ZSW1 Bit 0
2. "EIN" im STW1 Bit 0 setzen
3. Umrichter meldet "Betriebsbereit" ZSW1 Bit 1
4. "Betrieb freigeben" STW1 Bit 3 setzen
5. Umrichter meldet "Betrieb freigegeben" ZSW1 Bit 2

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Indem du auf das Bit 0 im Zustandswort 1 wartest (Einschaltbereit).
> Die korrekte Reihenfolge müsste so sein:
> 
> 1. Umrichter meldet "einschaltbereit" ZSW1 Bit 0
> ...


 
Davor müsste abe auch ein BIT "Profibus fehlerfrei" oder "Panel bereit" oder so ähnlich


----------



## extra (15 September 2008)

JA danke erstmal.Dann muss ich nochmal das Prg. anschauen.


----------

